# This is kind of 80s, but do you know where to find "color season" palettes for free?



## plushpenguin (Jul 12, 2007)

I especially want a "color me beautiful" type winter palette that's large enough to be worth printing out.


----------



## luvme4me (Jul 22, 2007)

this sounds interesting but I am not sure what you are asking for? Do you post at Fashion Spot


----------

